# Survived The Hill.....kind of



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hornet....PennysDad...and Hinky

Hinky took us out in our Hooter Match..... thanks to PD's incredible run on the last 6 targets we lost on the last target.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinky rocking the new "old" quiver 

When we came off the range....there was a guy that I know I have met and shot with years ago....but he looked different and I hadn't seen him in so long that I wasn't sure if it was him :noidea:

There was Gnome sighting 

PD didn't get enough and wanted to shoot some more.....and Young Jedi decided that he was tired of the Hand Me Down bow he is shooting and was trying to get into a NEW Hand Me Down :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

> UltraFag....I mean Mag....even with points....ya lost.


...and I paid up too.

As an aside, the score I shot today would have been inside the spread yesterday. That's how close you came to losing... so enjoy it while it lasts. I'm comin' after you again next year, and it'll be a heads up challenge.
I'm improving. You're stagnating.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> ...and I paid up too.
> 
> As an aside, the score I shot today would have been inside the spread yesterday. That's how close you came to losing... so enjoy it while it lasts. I'm comin' after you again next year, and it'll be a heads up challenge.
> I'm improving. You're stagnating.


and the score I shot today would have still had you pulling out a dollar and a Sharpie....just like yesterday. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok here we go....I just realized how many pics I took....it took a long time to get them all sized right.

But I want to start with a Big CONGRATS to Jenny and Dave :clap: I wish you two all the happiness in the world :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> and the score I shot today would have still had you pulling out a dollar and a Sharpie....just like yesterday. :wink:


Did you read that crispie? 

What did I write on it?

Yup... I'd have lost today, but the point is I know how to lose, which is lesson #1 on the way to learning how to win. 

Don't you get where I'm coming from?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lucky and Sticky 

South Paaw (lots more of you to come )and Lefty....

This years banners...thanks Mac :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Banners from the past 3 years 

South Paaw shooting Sarge's freakcurve. :fear:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok....Fri pics are done....now the Sat pics 

BG and his soon to be fiance :wink:

People waiting to shoot #1 and groups shooting #1


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sarge and bhamlin on #1.....it was great to finally shoot with you Bill :darkbeer: 

on a side note....there were more lefties on the Hill this year then there have ever been at another shoot at one time in the history of archery...where the heck did you all come from? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

just some random shots of the course and bhamlin and Sarge


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Starting up the Hill.....

Sticky hiding in the brush


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the pics BH, wish I was there but after 12 years I finally had to go see the wifes family for the 4th, Congrats Dave on the engagement, and see you at the "Hill" next year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jarlicker working over a target 

Jarlicker has been hanging out with the FITA crew.....cus that was one hell of a hat. It even got so windy that he had to use the chin strap :chortle:

The 2nd half kicked EVERYONEs butt....I think our group went the first 8 targets without a single 20


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I think the Hill 'bout killed me today, but... I did better my shooting a bit, though not enough to take down the Hornet, even when he was givin away points 5 at a time..:zip: :chortle:

As has been said by all, once again, a fantastic shoot with a great bunch of friends. :thumb: :yo: Thanks to those who traveled hundreds and thousands of miles to come play archery for the weekend and yes, I do have to hand over a couple crispies that I didn't get dealt out yesterday, fear not, I'll keep a few in me pocket at the shoots.. I'm sure I'll see most of ya at Nats, if not before. :cheers:

Had a great time shooting Friday with SouthPaww and Lefty... man, did we tell ya we were overrun with freakin lefties this weekend? :mg:  Then shot yesterday with Tim (don't remember his AT name.) :doh: and UltraMag. We all shot pretty similarly, well at times, downright bad at times.. :lol: and then today shot with Hornet, SouthPaww and Lefty again, and again had a great time, despite moments of despair from each of us..  

Didn't shoot real well, the hinge is still gettin me every now and then, but I did shoot a bit better today once I got warmed up after the front half.. :becky:

Ok, a few pics here too that didn't get put up last night.. :darkbeer:

First.. the Thong.... :mg: :fear: :killpain: There will be a few stories about the Thong and WVDBl.. :nod: 

Prag gettin his own personal shooting spot in the Hinky Shootoff... I gotta say, we had more at 80yds this year then I can ever remember.. Yep, ol Sticky hung in to 80, but it was Brittany and BowGod that took it to the finals in the little jug shooting competition.. Great job Brittany... :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bill and Sarge. 

and what the 80 looked like with BowGods "proposition" :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

when we got down to score the 80....there was more then just the banner hung by BG......

the documented downfall of Sout-Paaw begins :chortle:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

that thong is wrong!mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I hate this target after today by the way.:embara:

and no Ron West isn't related to me.  Bill, Tom Colbetz and Mike Leiter


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rcmjr said:


> that thong is wrong!mg:


If you think that was wrong....you should have seen him calling arrows during the Hinky Shoot. ukey: :fear:


How about a little WV Man Love


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hanging out waiting for the Hinky Shoot to start.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BobbyP and TheShooter.....Sarge and Jarlicker

The start of the Hinky Shoot.....who is that man in Red


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Great pics Hornet, missed you this afternoon...but we heard you on the bunnies.

Shot with WVDoublethong today he is too funny:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and just in case you missed it in the first post....

*
SOUTH PAAW LOST HIS BOOTS TO HORNET*......and yes he had to shoot the rest of the day with now shoes. 

and just too make sure that EVERYONE knew he lost them.... :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Blondstar.....Rattleman.....Montiger


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinky....TheShooter....BG....and Florida Archery Rally Caps :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

More of those crazy left handed kids from Florida....and no the rally caps didn't help :doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and just in case you missed it in the first post....
> 
> *
> SOUTH PAAW LOST HIS BOOTS TO HORNET*......and yes he had to shoot the rest of the day with now shoes.
> ...


Yep.. was barefooted til this morning, when he wisely awoke before the Hornet did.  But yesterday.. it was clear, he wasn't gettin em back.. 

There's that Thong again... and yes, it was seen yet again today, in a different spot, but I forgot to get a pic of it.. :doh: 

Hangin out waitin for the Hinky Shoot, refreshing ourselves after day 1's field round.. :darkbeer:

The Florida Contigent signing a target... .and yes, I finally signed two today.. :thumb: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Finals....I think there were 18 of us still in at 80 

and Shooter I told you I would see you at 80 :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

more prizes for Hornet


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lucky's CD Shoot.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Speaking of Ron West, some of MD's finest on the line at the Hinky Shoot... 

Hornet on the line with UnderScum... They get the award for the most creative screen names at the shoot this year with BikerScum, UnderScum and LittleScum all shooting and winning some prizes to boot.. :thumb:

A big thanks to all the sponsors who generously donated some awesome goodies to help support the HillBilly Shoot and the Hinky Shoot.. :yo: :hail:

Lastly, some pics from Day 1 on the Hill... :darkbeer: :rip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Way to go Young Jedi :clap:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A few more day 1 pics.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now the "real fun" begins....all the activities are over.

We had a what we thought was a mobile night light....turns out it was just South Paaws white arse feet :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

And some pics from today, tho I didn't take too many today.. .:sad:

Jarlicker and Prag on the line, Sarge standing by... :lol:

Lefty and Paww... :thumb:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Hornet....Hinky.....those Hoyts look good on yall! Sorry I HAAAAAAD to be in the mountains this week.:wink:..Looked like an awesome time!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

a bunch of those dag on lefties again:doh: 

*Note*: Jarlicker is playing the role of Sarge who was making a beer run for me :wink:

Nice sticker SP


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

PQ and some of Cumberland Bowhunters finest... :thumb:

Hornet.... 

Not sure when Paww wet himself, but.... :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now I know some of you may have noticed the thread I started last night.....most probably didn't or thought I was joking....:nono:

That's right we had the first annual Hornet's Midnight FITA Shootoff (yes we started at 12:00) 

I didn't take a bunch of pics....for one I was doing most of the shooting...and the camera was being held by a rather tipsy left handed shooter from NC :zip:

But we had a car parked at the bale with the lights on....and a lantern at the shooting line so that we could see..... 

We started at 70m....and ended with two at 90m


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

After 2 hours of sleep.....yes 2 .... I was back on the range with my man Sticky....South Paaw (who stole his boots back....happy Birthday buddy :darkbeer and Lefty. 

No warm up for me....straight to the course and started off with a 3X 20 on that rough %#@ first target


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Staring at the target isn't gonna put em in the dot......shoot the thing :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey Sticky.....why are your arrows not in the X like mine :noidea:

and South Paaw....I still think you shoot better with no shoes...what's that at the top of the bale :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

In the last pic if you look real close you can see Lefties arrow in flight....is the orange thing :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

When we got to the 80....the target from the day before was on top of the bale.....with a little note for South Paaw from the day before :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and that's it folks 

Thanks to all that made the trip and shared in all of the fun.....each year gets better.....

for those of you that were there that are going to Nationals....see you in a few weeks. :darkbeer:

The rest of you that weren't there....we will see you next year. :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the pics...even got my dad on a few. Looking forward to shooting again next year, and I promise to get past 40YDS in the Hinky shoot. Holy crap did I get slammed for shooting a 556, then bailing out at 40, then it even got worse when dad made it to 80 without using his mulligan. I think his hat was a little tight today...LOL. See everyone in 3 weeks at Nat's!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> Great pics Hornet, missed you this afternoon...but we heard you on the bunnies.
> 
> Shot with WVDoublethong today he is too funny:mg:


:chortle: I had a Cuz moment for sure....

But we rolled out as soon as I turned in my card.....less then 10 mins after I pulled my arrows Sarge and I were on the road.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you think that was wrong....you should have seen him calling arrows during the Hinky Shoot. ukey: :fear:


I honestly hope someone caught that with a pic...  :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Thanks for the pics...even got my dad on a few. Looking forward to shooting again next year, and I promise to get past 40YDS in the Hinky shoot. Holy crap did I get slammed for shooting a 556, then bailing out at 40, then it even got worse when dad made it to 80 without using his mulligan. I think his hat was a little tight today...LOL. See everyone in 3 weeks at Nat's!!!


That was you.....:chortle: I wish I had known that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I honestly hope someone caught that with a pic...  :zip:


I am out of pics.....and thank GOD I was standing next to the bale when all that was going on. I don't think anyone wanted to take that pic ukey:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hey Sticky.....why are your arrows not in the X like mine :noidea:
> 
> and South Paaw....I still think you shoot better with no shoes...what's that at the top of the bale :zip:


Like I said.. I had my moments this weekend with the hinge...  But.. you didn't show the other side.. where I did put two in for an 18.. :nyah:  

My marks have been off, ain't had time to really get em dialed in right, cause y'all saw my arrow flight.. til I get that issue worked out this week, I'm not gonna sweat it too much.. when I did it right and the arrow flew well, they hit. 

Hornet.. got the backer off, the nock point raised and checkin nock rotation now.. I'll shoot some this week and should be ready for TPA this weekend..  :darkbeer: :first:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That was you.....:chortle: I wish I had known that.


Me too.. I still ain't figured it out... tho I think I may have.. :doh: :lol:


Brown Hornet said:


> I am out of pics.....and thank GOD I was standing next to the bale when all that was going on. I don't think anyone wanted to take that pic ukey:


Me too, or I sure would have.. all I had was a semi frontal view...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Me too.. I still ain't figured it out... tho I think I may have.. :doh: :lol:


Two of CB's finest? :noidea: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Like I said.. I had my moments this weekend with the hinge...  But.. you didn't show the other side.. where I did put two in for an 18.. :nyah:
> 
> My marks have been off, ain't had time to really get em dialed in right, cause y'all saw my arrow flight.. til I get that issue worked out this week, I'm not gonna sweat it too much.. when I did it right and the arrow flew well, they hit.
> 
> Hornet.. got the backer off, the nock point raised and checkin nock rotation now.. I'll shoot some this week and should be ready for TPA this weekend..  :darkbeer: :first:


They weren't in the X and yes you had and 18....but I had a 20 :wink: That pic didn't come out right.... it was fuzzy for some reason :noidea: so I deleted it.

Don't forget to raise your blade angle. 


But you are shooting that hinge fine.....get to the click quicker :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> They weren't in the X and yes you had and 18....but I had a 20 :wink: That pic didn't come out right.... it was fuzzy for some reason :noidea: so I deleted it.
> 
> Don't forget to raise your blade angle.
> 
> ...


We weren't counting X's..   Five is five in the end.. 

That was part of the nocking point adjustment.  I'm gettin there.. gimme some freakin time, eh?  :wink:

My goal is to be breakin into the 520's by Nat's.. got some work to do.. :chortle: :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now I know some of you may have noticed the thread I started last night.....most probably didn't or thought I was joking....:nono:
> 
> That's right we had the first annual Hornet's Midnight FITA Shootoff (yes we started at 12:00)
> 
> ...


So was it you, or Justin who nearly put an arrow into my tent when you had to let down? :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> We weren't counting X's..   Five is five in the end..
> 
> That was part of the nocking point adjustment.  I'm gettin there.. gimme some freakin time, eh?  :wink:
> 
> My goal is to be breakin into the 520's by Nat's.. got some work to do.. :chortle: :darkbeer:


I know a 5 is a 5....we aren't from Xhunter land....they are the only ones that worry about X's :wink:

You don't have a lot of work....just get your arrow flight cleaned up.....and maybe change those rods :zip: :bolt:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> So was it you, or Justin who nearly put an arrow into my tent when you had to let down? :mg:


That's what ya git for goin to bed early.. it could have been you! :mg:  :wink:

Had a great time with everyone... thanks to all that came out and shared in the fun and archery.. :cheers: :yo:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's what ya git for goin to bed early.. it could have been you! :mg:  :wink:
> 
> Had a great time with everyone... thanks to all that came out and shared in the fun and archery.. :cheers: :yo:


I went to bed at 11, woke up with NO HANGOVER, didn't even warm up before target 1, and shot another new personal best.

Yup... THAT'S WHAT I GET! :chortle:

Funny that nobody mentioned the late night spelunking adventure we went on yet.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hinky's Hillbilly Weekend DAY #1

Okay so the W/E started for me meeting most (if not all) of the NC contingent and a few others at what seems to have become somewhat of a tradition....the PRE-Hillbilly Smackdown at the Tuscarora Dojo.....

Had 13 shooters and ran a blind draw team $ shoot with Jarlicker and JLH coming out on top!!! (i think...it was a long time ago)

*I know exactly what I was doing in the very 1st and 2nd pictures you posted Hornet....what do I win???*

Then we head to the chinese buffet for a quick bite, then headed west to Cumberland.......

Arriving at CB...was able to meet a few new people and see some faces I haven't seen since last year and frankly don't wanna see till next year.......JK!!!!

After what seemed like an eternity fine tuning the marks out came the Miller Lites and the Cornhole boards where once again Young Jedi and I prooved to be too much for The shooter and Corrine, Yankee and thong dancer, some random guy, and all others who dared take us on!!! BTW JLH....those boards look AWESOME!!!!

We then headed to what I've found to be the "best" WAL-MART in all the land.....if you are ever feeling down on yourself or if you happen to be a suicide hotline counselor please head down or send people to the CUMBERLAND, MD WAL-MART......you/they will leave there feeling like the king of the world....(sorry bownut, the Lewistown, PA store is a distant 2nd).....whether you're looking for munchies, flourecent yellow poster board, socks or even a woman's thong in size 354....WAL-MART has it and you are guarenteed to see a freak show while you're their....hell this one have a Mc'y D's so you can sit and eat while people (and I use that term loosely) watching!!!! Heck "Thong Dancer" found out he's having another baby while we ate and watched his new baby mamma walk around!!!!! Unfortuantely we were unable to score video or pics of this girl (once again using that term loosely) but boy did she love her some Thong Dancer)!!!!

Back to the hotel where just as Young Jedi and I snuggle up the fire alarm goes off.....everyone outta the hotel while the fire dept. searchs for the fire. No fire but we did see another one of Thong Dancers girls, this time I managed to sneak a pic in......(enjoy ya'll)


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great pics Hornet and Sticky! :thumb:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hinky's Hillbilly Weekend DAY #2

Early risin' and off to Mc'y D's for the Bacon Egg Cheese Bagel Meal!!! YUMMY!!!!

Off to the Hill, NO practice arrows and let the climb begin....

Nothing TOO exciting happened on the round (that I can remember) I guess I 20'd that 20 Yarder up the hill since there are no pictures on here to PROVE otherwise!!!!! Please correct Hinky's Day 1 score to a 552, thank you!!! I once again manage to edge out the Young Jedi......I'm not ready to turn over the crown to that punk quit yet!!!! :wink:

Back at teh club house let the Hinky Shoot chaos begin....

Hinky Shoot starts a little later that we'd planned but I guess we'll never learn!! 54 shooters, a dozen green moonshine jugs, and 1 Female JOE Hinky Shoot winner...congrats Brittany!!! We had a boat load of people make it to 80 yards and 12 made it to the tiny jugs...... Including PRAG. LEE!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS BUDDY!!!! YOU ARE MY HERO!!!!! Outlastsing the 2007 Hinky Shoot winner and 8 time Nat'l Champion Mike Leiter, the 2006 LAS Winner and 2008 Redding WInner Shane Wills, the 2008 Hinky Shoot Winner Scott Burnside a handful of PRO's as well a handful of 540+ shooters and all but 3 in total!!!!

Thanks to all the donors that make the Hinky Shoot what it is!!!
Original Brite Site
PRO Tuner Rests
Carbon Express
Gold Tip 
Easton
TRU Ball
Scott
BCY
Hinky Strings
SIXX Strings
Jesse B. Strings
Super X Strings
DY Optics
CR Archery
Lancaster Archery Supply
Vane Tech
B-Stinger
Doinker
GPS Sweet Seat
The NFAA
HOYT USA
*MACAHOLIC*
Trophy Taker

And I hope I didn't forget anyone else

Then up the hill for some Piggy, once again great meal!!!

The prize drawings, 50/50, and Lucky's CD Shoot....CONGRATS Young Jedi 

Back to the hotel to watch the fireworks!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Back to the hotel where just as Young Jedi and I snuggle up the fire alarm goes off.....everyone outta the hotel while the fire dept. searchs for the fire. No fire but we did see another one of Thong Dancers girls, this time I managed to sneak a pic in......(enjoy ya'll)


HOLY SHNITT!!!! MY EYES!!!!!! MY EYES!!!!!!!!

That just isn't right. ukey:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That was you.....:chortle: I wish I had known that.


You're learning. Know you'll recognize me at Nationals. Give me a dot, and I'll pound the crap out of it, but up in PA we ain't got many "jug" handlers, so it's all new to me. Heck, when I saw Young Jedi rolling them off onto Hinky's "pink" paper(really had to think about that and "thong guy"....man do I really want to socialize with Hinky anymore), I thought they were grenades at first. Then add southpaw running around barefoot, I feel that the sheep up in bownut's neck of the woods are safe. But in all...it was a great time, with great people, and can't wait for the next time. Til then....hope all made it home safe and sound, and we will all see each other soon!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hinky's Hillbilly Weekend DAY #3

Late morning....tough to get outta bed!!!! Back to Mc'y D's for the staple breakfast!!!!

To the hill, once again no practice.....manage to shoot actually really well today, had a mark issue on the 80 yarder then missed 4 at 50cm faces all up hill shots, thankful there are no up hill shots at THE BURG!!!.....

Managed to be the 1st ever signature on the 80 yarder downhill 4X 20.....eat you heart out Xforcer!!!! (i guess that name have more than ONE meaning hunh???)

With only 5 targets to go, all of my focus is to shoot out clean as I know Young Jedi and I are tied at the moment and Shane was 1 ahead of us (or so I thought) when All of the sudden "thong dancer" gives us another unforgetable moment at the Hill 2009!!!! I will let the picture speak for itself but I will add that it's a 4" thick stone!!!

Manage to finish 5 down as did Young Jedi and I also robinhooded thing dancer's hooter on the 50 yarder and then Young Jedi shot his first ever (self) robinhood on #28....(oh and MULEMAN robinhooded himself for the 2nd time this week on Saturday).

Hinky also squeeks out the hooter on # 28 to tie Young Jedi for the day with 9, Yankee finishing in 3rd with a strong 6 hooter....

So Young Jedi and I are escourted by Shane (also shot a 555 today) over to the practice butts for a hooter shootoff and a score shootoff.....(shane didn't bring his bow???? SKEERED????) Well like I said earlier Hinky ain't quit ready to hand over his Tuscarora crown so Young Jedi was sat down in both shootoffs!!! Sorry little buddy!!!

After a fun traffic filled trip home it was time for some snugglin' with the girls who missed and were missed by daddy!!!

Had a blast....can't wait for next year!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What a woman :chortle:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Thank You*

Hey I want to say Thank You to you all. This shoot was a blast. I had the best time. Really enjoyed getting to shoot with all of you. I had a great opportunity to make alot of new friends. Thank you all for being so welcoming and encouraging!! I hope to see you all alot more!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I see jarlicker was sporting the 'Indiana Jones' look with that hat.  Was he planning to search the cave on the Hill for some magical archery idol? :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I see jarlicker was sporting the 'Indiana Jones' look with that hat.  Was he planning to search the cave on the Hill for some magical archery idol? :wink:


There was, in fact, a search conducted in the wee hours on Sunday... :zip:  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hinky Shoot starts a little later that we'd planned but I guess we'll never learn!! 54 shooters, a dozen green moonshine jugs, and 1 Female JOE Hinky Shoot winner...congrats Brittany!!! We had a boat load of people make it to 80 yards and 12 made it to the tiny jugs...... Including PRAG. LEE!!!!!!!! CONGRATS BUDDY!!!! YOU ARE MY HERO!!!!! Outlastsing the 2007 Hinky Shoot winner and 8 time Nat'l Champion Mike Leiter, the 2006 LAS Winner and 2008 Redding WInner Shane Wills, the 2008 Hinky Shoot Winner Scott Burnside a handful of PRO's as well a handful of 540+ shooters and all but 3 in total!!!!


Does anyone have any ideas of how to "frame a post" 

Thanks for all your encouragement, buddy and for providing Jarlicker and I a place to crash on Thu. night.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> There was, in fact, a search conducted in the wee hours on Sunday... :zip:  :wink:


Having been a member of that exhaustive search I can tell you that no archery idol was found that night despite my having the most powerful flashlight on the face of the earth. My guess is that it's been retrieved by, and is now guarded by whatever critter has taken up residence in the cave, and dug itself a tunnel off to the right side about 100 feet down. Judging by the size of that hole, if the critter has got it, the critter can keep it because I ain't going down that hole face first ...EVER... not even for a 560 on the hill!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> and just in case you missed it in the first post....
> 
> *
> SOUTH PAAW LOST HIS BOOTS TO HORNET*......and yes he had to shoot the rest of the day with now shoes.
> ...


You know...taking a man's money is one thing...... Taking his boots? That's just plain wrong.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Having been a member of that exhaustive search I can tell you that no archery idol was found that night despite my having the most powerful flashlight on the face of the earth. My guess is that it's been retrieved by, and is now guarded by whatever critter has taken up residence in the cave, and dug itself a tunnel off to the right side about 100 feet down. Judging by the size of that hole, if the critter has got it, the critter can keep it because I ain't going down that hole face first ...EVER... not even for a 560 on the hill!


Did you really lose your flashlight? The last time I saw it, it was leaning up against the tree in front of your tent. Prior to going to bed in the wee Sun morning hours, I did a little litter policing of the area. As much as I had to say about there not being any trash cans on the range last year, I figured the least I could do was put them to use this year. I found your light just laying on the ground and propped it against the tree expecting you to see it as soon as you got up on Sunday. Drop TheShooter a PM, maybe he can go take another look around.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Did you really lose your flashlight? The last time I saw it, it was leaning up against the tree in front of your tent. Prior to going to bed in the wee Sun morning hours, I did a little litter policing of the area. As much as I had to say about there not being any trash cans on the range last year, I figured the least I could do was put them to use this year. I found your light just laying on the ground and propped it against the tree expecting you to see it as soon as you got up on Sunday. Drop TheShooter a PM, maybe he can go take another look around.


Yup... found it right where you put it. Thanks. Between the original purchase price of that 6 cell Mag-Lite, and the LED upgrade kit I bought for it that's one light I'd hate to lose.

I remember someone refferring to it as police weapon, and someone else as a sex toy.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You know...taking a man's money is one thing...... Taking his boots? That's just plain wrong.


If you don't want to get them taken.....don't bet them. :wink: and remember the bet was thought up by him....he started it....I finished it :wink:

and I promise you he wouldn't have even given my Adidas back :nono: heck he was trying to take them as soon as I walked off the course 

He asked me how I shot and I said terrible.....he went for my laces.... I said I shot bad...but not bad enough to loose to you now give me my boots :chortle:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Great weekend!

Thanks to Mike Cogar for letting me crash at his crib all weekend.

Thanks to Hinky and Young Jedi for letting me attend the shooting clinic on day two.

And to thong dancer...thanks for being you....even know it's wrong.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> What a woman :chortle:


Do you think she shoots back tension.....or just has back tension:mg:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

bowaholic77 said:


> Do you think she shoots back tension.....or just has back tension:mg:


I've heard about women with big chests having back problems but the question is, "if you've got a big back do you have chest problems?"


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I've heard about women with big chests having back problems but the question is, "if you've got a big back do you have chest problems?"



I think she just put her boobs on backward:mg:


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I've heard about women with big chests having back problems but the question is, "if you've got a big back do you have chest problems?"


If I had not been there to view it for myself - I would have thought you photoshopped it and turned her head around 180 degrees. She was sweet in the rack though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowaholic77 said:


> Do you think she shoots back tension.....or just has back tension:mg:


I will go with the latter of the two choices :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> If I had not been there to view it for myself - I would have thought you photoshopped it and turned her head around 180 degrees. She was sweet in the rack though.


When someone has to wear to bras at once there aint chit she has that's sweet other then some snacks


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

That guy in the blue shirt has pretty good form...... :darkbeer:

I have been told that bow shoots itself! 

Glad to see all had a great time at TA and the Hill that Billy built.... Maybe I will see you next year!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

DarrinM said:


> That guy in the blue shirt has pretty good form...... :darkbeer:
> 
> I have been told that bow shoots itself!
> 
> Glad to see all had a great time at TA and the Hill that Billy built.... Maybe I will see you next year!


Darrin, thank everyone at Lancaster for all the goodies that were sent.


....and thanks Easton archery. 
I'm itching to build up those new Light Speed 400 shafts. Gotta get some new bushings, and G nocks first though.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> *Darrin, thank everyone at Lancaster for all the goodies that were sent.*
> 
> 
> ....and thanks Easton archery.
> I'm itching to build up those new Light Speed 400 shafts. Gotta get some new bushings, and G nocks first though.


Had a conversation with Tom & Rob today via PMs - I got it in writing - the LAS generosity will be even bigger next year. :rock::RockOn::blob1::clap::thumbs_up


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Had a conversation with Tom & Rob today via PMs - I got it in writing - the LAS generosity will be even bigger next year. :rock::RockOn::blob1::clap::thumbs_up


Of all the archery world's awesomeness they are the awesomest. :nod:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> *I know exactly what I was doing in the very 1st and 2nd pictures you posted Hornet....what do I win???*


A roommate at Nationals


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Florida's turn....*

fl lefty and i hit the road *thursday 7 pm *and arrive (straight thru) at *1130 am Friday*...lefty worked thursday, and since im still thinking over my options; i drove most of the way ( think i got a two hour nappy around richmound or so)

right off we see the Shane giving the finishing touches to the grounds, and dag gone it, if he didnt come over and help us unload and set up the tent!!!...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up... :darkbeer::darkbeer: you are the man !! 

we sit down in somewhat of a daze trying to figure out if we should get some sleep or go shoot.... lefty decides to get some sleep, and im eyeballing the 5 day cooler....welll, Stricky shows up about 20 minutes later, and of course we go shoot !!! ( we should've slept..  ) 

the course is beautiful, the grounds are manicured, and the weather is just picture perfect... i dont think the temps went over 80 all weekend ... *come to think of it, my scores didnt get much over 80 either*.... ......

not too long after sticky arrives, the crew from NC starts rolling in, and of course theres' the adidas wearing bandit himself... setting up the Hornets Nest. its amazing that his feet dont stick outside the tent..... he says he's been using the same tent since boy scout days....heheheheheeeee


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Thats not the Hornets nest. It is the Honeycomb hide out!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Thats not the Hornets nest. It is the Honeycomb hide out!


Eggsss-zach-areeee 

I had a full size duffle bag in there....and a twin size air mattress


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*dinner time...*

friday night a few of us hit the famous Flying Pig....

and as you can see, got lucky- strikes again as she downs her snow-crab 

soup.........:zip::zip:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Ah there she is caugh with the spoon in her hand.* SOUP THIEF!*


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> A roommate at Nationals


Yeah...

do you sence the sarcasim


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Thats not the Hornets nest. It is the Honeycomb hide out!


 :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*day 1 beatings soon to begin...*

saturday morning, hinky and the dojo-nator arrives....
lucky and p??-1313 crystal - ( youll have to work on a new AT name.... heheheee) shaney getting his protein as he focus's on how he's going to make sure to beat me by 35 1/2 points, and the parking lot keeps filling up....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> friday night a few of us hit the famous Flying Pig....
> 
> and as you can see, got lucky- strikes again as she downs her snow-crab
> 
> soup.........:zip::zip:


What the hell is Sarge doing the Pee Wee Herman for :noidea:

and that was a goooood Jack and Ginger :darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*fl lefty, got lucky, prag and myself...*

Psarge and Jarlicker with their souveniers...

the two L's on the line...

Fl Lefty aka flatlander... figures out what a *cut-means*... heheheheheeee 

Lucky gets the big 2-0 

Prag knows some magic, as he says, " hey SP, watch me pull a rabbit out 

of .. i mean, my arrow out of the frame" ..... geeee, that looks familiar to 

*ME*..

:eek3::eek3:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Yeah...
> 
> do you sence the sarcasim


:chortle: I gave you your beer prizes already....

and besides.....you weren't allowed to guess...but you better know because if you don't we will be sending the short bus to take you to the next shoot. :doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

brown hornet said:


> *what the hell is sarge doing the pee wee herman for* :noidea:
> 
> And that was a goooood jack and ginger :d:darkbeer:




```

```

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What the hell is Sarge doing the Pee Wee Herman for :noidea:


Too much beverage? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> Lucky gets the big 2-0
> 
> Prag knows some magic, as he says, " hey SP, watch me pull a rabbit out
> 
> ...


Here is my $20....I think we need a line judge on that one arrow :zip:

but all I want to know is how you moved the target so fast after Prag fired that arrow :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao:





IGluIt4U said:


> Too much beverage? :noidea:



I can't stop laughing at that pic :chortle:

I guess you guys missed my "Cuz" neck scratch in that pic :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Omg...*

im going to jump ahead here... as i have *the* audience...sunday morning, back half, probably the 60 or 65 yarder-( ?? ) downhill; we are pretty whipped, struggling ( except for Hornet ), things are getting a little quiet and reserved, Hornet and Sticky toe the line, stare down the target, nobody says a word, even the birds are quiet...Hornet raises, sticky raises and settles in, BH preloads the backtension, settles in gets the peep... and all of a sudden.... vrrrrrrpppp- vrrrrpppp.... two of the lightest sounding , wimpiest, most emabarrasing-pathetic, woosiest ... chirpiest farts come *squeezing* out of Hornet...while he tries to hold it in at the same time...:mg::mg:...classic case of too much preload ! .... 


*Mind you*, after threee consectutive rounds, Sticky has *not let down once..*..... except for this shot !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> im going to jump ahead here... as i have *the* audience...sunday morning, back half, probably the 60 or 65 yarder-( ?? ) downhill; we are pretty whipped, struggling ( except for Hornet ), things are getting a little quiet and reserved, Hornet and Sticky toe the line, stare down the target, nobody says a word, even the birds are quiet...Hornet raises, sticky raises and settles in, BH preloads the backtension, settles in gets the peep... and all of a sudden.... vrrrrrrpppp- vrrrrpppp.... two of the lightest sounding , wimpiest, most emabarrasing-pathetic, woosiest ... chirpiest farts come *squeezing* out of Hornet...while he tries to hold it in at the same time...:mg::mg:...classic case of too much preload ! ....
> 
> 
> *Mind you*, after threee consectutive rounds, Sticky has *not let down once..*..... except for this shot !!!!!!!!!!!!!


That could well have been about the second or third time I've let down in my entire field archery career..  There was no way I was gonna let that one fly on that long target.. :nono:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

half-time.... perfection again... hot food and drinks available at the top of the Hill before working the way back down...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

the Dojo-nator leaves a calling card to the Shootest...?????

whilst at the bunny on the back half... where Hornet has a severe lapse of

forgetting to clikity-click-click.... i'm hanging out enjoying the blackberries.. 

sure dont see this down here in my neck of the woods...i've been in Fl far too long... i stop to "smell the roses " when i get the chance..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> im going to jump ahead here... as i have *the* audience...sunday morning, back half, probably the 60 or 65 yarder-( ?? ) downhill; we are pretty whipped, struggling ( except for Hornet ), things are getting a little quiet and reserved, Hornet and Sticky toe the line, stare down the target, nobody says a word, even the birds are quiet...Hornet raises, sticky raises and settles in, BH preloads the backtension, settles in gets the peep... and all of a sudden.... vrrrrrrpppp- vrrrrpppp.... two of the lightest sounding , wimpiest, most emabarrasing-pathetic, woosiest ... chirpiest farts come *squeezing* out of Hornet...while he tries to hold it in at the same time...:mg::mg:...classic case of too much preload ! ....
> 
> 
> *Mind you*, after threee consectutive rounds, Sticky has *not let down once..*..... except for this shot !!!!!!!!!!!!!




I forgot all about that......I was crying just now.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I forgot all about that......I was crying just now.


 Oh I didn't forget it.. :nono:  Don't know if it was the item itself or the presentation that made it so funny at that moment at full draw.. :noidea:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*almost done...*

fl lefty and myself had to mulligan the 70 yrdr at the hinklmnstr shoot... and yes the rally cap helped one of us...:wink:
first yr went out at 50, second yr crashed at 65... this year made it to the 80 and then quietly-stepped aside...

x1313 doing some indoor twenty yrd shooting...trying to find her peep....:twitch:

and PSarge looked the same at 8 pm as he did at 2 am..... :zip::zip:

on sunday morning some thunder-chickens gave us a visit...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*more day 2...*

Prags setup.. bows come first, sleeping bags second...

Jarlicker can't decide if he's coming or going...

Sticky-Hornet; sticky got the form down with that hinge..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

downward slope from #28 looking back up... Thank you Hornet for letting me borrow my boots on sunday !!!!....:77::77:

Sticky-BHornet, Fl Lefty..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I can't stop laughing at that pic :chortle:
> 
> I guess *you guys missed* my "Cuz" neck scratch in that pic :wink:


Nope.. :nono: :chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*last set i think...*

i posteed some of the night time archery in Hornets thread...

Sticky glassing the target...

then letting it all out after a perfect pinwheel... ( hmmmmm.... )

geee, my* favorite *target....for real it is..:thumbs_up, just not so much on saturday......BTW.. MORE than 2.999 YARD CUT ON THE FIRST SHOT...:wink:

Sticky working on that Capt'n pose again...

last pic shows the angle of this target, sometimes the long-shot pics just don't show enough definition of the terrain...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I HATED that target that day..  :rip: :uzi: :boom:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I HATED that target that day..  :rip: :uzi: :boom:


I took my 19 and ran


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> I HATED that target that day..  :rip: :uzi: :boom:




```

```
i should've ran.. i believe thats the one i blew out the top...:embarres:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i should've ran.. i believe thats the one i blew out the top...:embarres:


Kinda hard to run on "The Hill" with no boots. :chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Thank you...*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Had a conversation with Tom & Rob today via PMs - I got it in writing - the LAS generosity will be even bigger next year. :rock::RockOn::blob1::clap::thumbs_up




```

```
I'm giving a shout-out to Rob and Tom @ LAS.... got me a hot new 

visor...:wink::thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> After 2 hours of sleep.....yes 2 .... I was back on the range with my man Sticky....*South Paaw (who stole his boots back....happy Birthday buddy *:darkbeer and Lefty.
> 
> No warm up for me....straight to the course and started off with a 3X 20 on that rough %#@ first target




```

```
thanks for the wishes..if you had only 1 hour of sleep, you'd still have the boots. !!......

:chortle::chortle::chortle:

and your probably right, i would've kept the dida's and hung 'em from my rear view mirror...
heheheheeeee


had a great weekend, glad you were able to get there.. !!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Kinda hard to run on "The Hill" with no boots. :chortle:




```

```
aint that the truth... i crossed that parking lot about 6 times... there wasn't going to be a seventh !!.. BH gave me a Bday gift.... my very own boots !!

hahahahaaaaa...


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Enjoyed it Hornet, Sarge and Jarlicker. Hopefully we'll get to shoot together again real soon. Hinky your shoot was a blast, Made my goal of getting to the 80. I'll have the Hillbilly on my calender again next year!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes, we had a good group.
bhamlin I must admit you are one of my favorite people to shoot with.
Just remember I always got my eye on you, cause you know how to sneak up real quite and sly.
Hornet started of strong before falling off a bit. Runs from paying of his Hill Crispies or just is in plain old denial. HE He. Good shooting at 1am you are my hero.
Well Sarge, you know is Sarge and he sucks real bad daylight or dark. But still my good buddy.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> Yes, we had a good group.
> bhamlin I must admit you are one of my favorite people to shoot with.
> Just remember I always got my eye on you, cause you know how to sneak up real quite and sly.
> Hornet started of strong before falling off a bit. Runs from paying of his Hill Crispies or just is in plain old denial. HE He. Good shooting at 1am you are my hero.
> Well Sarge, you know is Sarge and he sucks real bad daylight or dark. But still my good buddy.


...and he makes a good brew. Missed that this year, but it's understandable. Hope he can wangle the time to brew some up for next year's shoot.

... and Jarlicker... man... that goat story! :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Yes, we had a good group.
> bhamlin I must admit you are one of my favorite people to shoot with.
> Just remember I always got my eye on you, cause you know how to sneak up real quite and sly.
> Hornet started of strong before falling off a bit. Runs from paying of his Hill Crispies or just is in plain old denial. HE He. Good shooting at 1am you are my hero.
> Well Sarge, you know is Sarge and he sucks real bad daylight or dark. But still my good buddy.


I don't owe anyone a crispy....but you owe me one :wink:

If you need someone on your team for a long range match I am your man.....even more so if it's getting or already is dark :wink:

I had a ball shooting with you guys.....don't know what happened after that 64 WU though :noidea: But Sun was much better before I had that brain fart :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

By the way SP.... The Blue Adidas have been retired 

The trip up the Hill was there last trek on a course.... They are just worn out...they treated me well... So long old friends :darkbeer:

The Black ones I had on Sun showed they are ready to step into the starting rotation though :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> By the way SP.... The Blue Adidas have been retired
> 
> The trip up the Hill was there last trek on a course.... They are just worn out...they treated me well... So long old friends :darkbeer:
> 
> The Black ones I had on Sun showed they are ready to step into the starting rotation though :wink:




```

```
about time !! cool, i like the black ones better... i'll have 'em on my quiver 

next year..:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> about time !! cool, i like the black ones better... i'll have 'em on my quiver
> ...


They are still in good shape but they wore my legs out....

I like the Black ones better also . I may have to break out the all Black ones also....

As for them hanging from your quiver :chortle: you better switch to FS real quick and start praying now..... Just remember that 535 was gonna get posted on Sun before the brain fart heard round' the Hill . 

and I am not giving any points either....


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Man overboard. Hinky is lost in the Sea of Red. :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think he will have any trouble keeping his head above water. I seen what he did on the HILL Sunday.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> They are still in good shape but they wore my legs out....
> 
> I like the Black ones better also . I may have to break out the all Black ones also....
> 
> ...




```

```
i didn't notice any Oly shooters.... i'm thinking one shoe for BH-fs and the other for OLY recurve.. i may even have to dbl down on the hinkl monster shoot..:set1_thinking::set1_thinking:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i didn't notice any Oly shooters.... i'm thinking one shoe for BH-fs and the other for OLY recurve.. i may even have to dbl down on the hinkl monster shoot..:set1_thinking::set1_thinking:


After watching you shoot Sarges recurve the best bet for you may be to go that route.... You didn't shoot one group Sun as tight as you did with that curve :doh:

As for the footwear.... You shot better without shoes


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> After watching you shoot Sarges recurve the best bet for you may be to go that route.... You didn't shoot one group Sun as tight as you did with that curve :doh:
> 
> As for the footwear.... You shot better without shoes




```

```
yeah.. that was pretty spiffffyy.. i stilll have to finish the set up and minor 

issues with the compound, i was doing way to many things at once with 

both recurve and compound, and had to set the 'curve aside for awhile.

mighty good info in the fita forum being posted and talked about... i think i 

will be ready for all shooting venues next year at the HILL....geee, just what 

if... a freakcurve took mention on the hill, the hinky shoot, the cd shoot and 

the midnight-fita shoot.... ohhh boy-o-boy-o-boy..!! 

:drool::drool:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> mighty good info in the fita forum being posted and talked about... i think i
> ...


I think you've taken one too many hits on the bong tonight SP.


----------

